# Newbie wanting to buy.



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I am in the market to but a fishing kayak. I want a SOT and will be using it for fishing sounds for flounder, trout, and reds but I will also be using it for bass fishing on a lake. I am 5'9" and 165lbs. I would like on that is as light and short as possible.

What are some good brands to look at.

Thanks


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Hobies are nice but more expensive. I would also recommend looking at the Wilderness Tarpon 120, Native Manta Ray 12 and the Heritage Redfish 12. 
Those are some of the more popular ones.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Ocean Kayak Trident 11' or would be a good one to look at if you want a short one.Paddle some first and check how they track. Some of the shorter ones don't track so good from what I remember when I was lookind about a year ago.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Is is better to buy the fishing packages or had the hardware myself?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i wouldn't buy any fishing packages. you can buy the accessories and install them the way you want for much cheaper.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

If you get a chance, try out a Hobie Outback. I mean actually sit in it and go for a ride.

It's a SOT that has a pedal drive. Great for trolling or just being able to fish while you're moving. Check out Hobie's website for some more info and a demonstration video. As mentioned, they cost more than other yaks but sometimes you can find a demo model from last year or something like that and get a few bucks off retail.

One important mention, this is not a good yak if you have bad knees. Also, in shallow water you can't use the pedal drive. You just remove it and use paddles.

Good luck on your search!

- Luther


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

all the ones mentioned up top are way too heavy..you should look at a tarpon 120 lite or the phoenix yaks.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I just picked up a Native 15'. It only weighs about 65lbs and has the ability to go in the ocean. It has a feature called something like "click and play" where you can move all your components with a quick clip here and there.There is also a cooler that fits in the front when you fish. There are all kinds of accessories you can make it custom. It is a really nice Kayak. If you like, i can look up some more info if you need. Good luck,
Norm :fishing:


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

wilderness make a 8' sot. about $300. that is short. ive used it . it is good for short distance and easy to handle. its called the ripper.

ken c


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

the phoenix yaks look pretty bad a$$. only thing about em is the material on em seems like it could break or crack easily and its bit more expensive than most. i'm interested in how they hold up. if u want sumthn short, cheap $$$, and all around pretty nice snag up an OK drifter if u can find one. i don't think OK is making them anymore so may be tough to find. great boat to stand and sight cast to those reds.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dude I have a native ulty 12i use in the summer for sight fishing the flats and stuff pro the lightest yak out the plus a ass load of storage room good seating and crazy stable


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

thats right forgot about the ultimate, would work good for the marshes and small lakes just wouldnt leave the inlet too far in it!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

haha not unless you gotta dope ass bilge pump


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Think the magic is SOT self bailing


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*my 2 cents from another mirage lover*

Got 3 SOTs, since I my wife bought me the Hobie Outback I haven't fished the others once. I've heard it refered to as the 'barge", I know it's slow but it's a yak I'm not looking to set any speed records. If you fish structure the sailing rudder helps with turn radius, and turbo fins are nice they add an extra kick. If you like staying dry you'll like it, it sets higher, and boat wakes don't roll over the sides while you concentrating on fishing. The great thing about the mirage drive is even when you're in shallow water you can feather/short stroke the peddles and create propulsion. (it's like always having both ends of a paddle in the water)
One other thing if there's a down side I haven't found it, I fish from mine 12 months out of the year. Mine fishes in lakes, rivers, bay, and ocean.

Whatever you get I'm sure you'll enjoy it, yak fishing opens up opportunities that would otherwise be missed.

Happy hunting, Tim


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I was checking out the WS 13.5, herritage red fish 12 and the WS tarpon 12. i have a redfish 10, which is a very nice yak. very nimble and stable, but wanted something a little larger. i bought the tarpon 12, it seemed to have the most efficent space and the 09s have the slidetrax built in and new hatches [obix] its sitting on my deck now waiting for the ice to melt so i can customize it the way the redfish 10 is.


----------

